# New Trek Crossrip Elite.



## stephend92 (29 Jul 2013)

Just bought my first bike in years through my company's cycle to work scheme, seriously cant wait to start riding again.

A Trek Crossrip Elite 2013..http://www.trekbikes.com/uk/en/bikes/road/cyclocross/crossrip/crossrip_elite/

Let me know what you guys make of it!


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2013)

Nice, like it.


----------



## Howard (8 Aug 2013)

Looks like a pretty sensible ride. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## stephend92 (9 Oct 2013)

Bike was delivered and built today, must own one of the first 2014 models of this.


----------

